# Pregnant Amano!!!



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I hope this is the right section for this. Noticed today that I have a fairly large amano and after some research, found out it's a pregnant female. Now I am going to say I am not really prepared to have 1000 larvae swimming around my tank nor do I have the time and resources to set up a breeder tank. 

Should I just let them hatch and allow my fish to eat the larvae and have the filter catch the rest? I find that a little in-humane.

Or if someone is willing to take her I'm up for a trade or for you to just take her, doesn't matter to me.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Are the shrimps in brackish water? I believe that they only hatched in brackish water. Mine are always "berried", but never seen hatchling.

Let us know you your successfully hatch.

Good luck.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

Not brackish or salty. 80F, High CO2, high flow. Don't they just release the larvae into the tank. apparently it makes your water look very cloudy...

I don't neccessarily want any more shrimp hence my reason for giving her away to another caring owner.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

andrewdingemans said:


> Not brackish or salty. 80F, High CO2, high flow. Don't they just release the larvae into the tank. apparently it makes your water look very cloudy...
> 
> I don't neccessarily want any more shrimp hence my reason for giving her away to another caring owner.


I have my amano berried all the time but have yet to see one survive in a non-brackish environment. It's amazing how many eggs they carry.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The larva will die very quickly with saltwater and fish would eat them anyways right away. My roomie's had his amano's berried for years, never see a baby, never cloudy water.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

getochkn said:


> The larva will die very quickly with saltwater and fish would eat them anyways right away. My roomie's had his amano's berried for years, never see a baby, never cloudy water.


Okay, maybe I'll just let 'nature' takes it course in my tank then


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Trying to raise amano fry is very difficult and tedious for even the experienced (very few)..... basically futile. Not worth fretting about. Your not likely to notice them.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you leave the shrimp in the tank, she'll just release her eggs and that's the last you will probably see of them. The zoeys do hatch in FW, but live only a few days, and if not in brackish water by then, they die. If you wanted to try to raise them, you'd need to put her in a small separate tank, so you could remove her after the eggs are released. She won't eat them, but it's about the only way to be sure of being able to find the zoeys once the eggs hatch.

I've been meaning to set up a brackish tank to hatch mine.. I've two berried Amanos, but I've not had time to do it yet.
Takes approximately one month for the zoeys to morph into shrimplets, and if you manage to raise them to that age, then they can go back in FW.

You'd also need cultured single cell algae..aka, greenwater, to feed the zoeys. You might get by with a tank with very well established bio films, sponge filters and mosses, but the greenwater is for sure something they can eat. They can only eat foods that are less than 5 microns in size when they are larvae, so feeding can be a big problem in raising them.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Amanos get berried all the time -_-

The babies will die if not raised properly in brackish water. A very difficult challenge so I read.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think much of the difficulty is simply that most of us won't have a brackish tank set up when it's needed. If you really want to breed Amanos, it has been done, but you must have the proper set up to do it. Feeding the zoeys is the single biggest problem, again, I think mostly because few hobbyists will have suitable green water cultures handy to feed. And it takes a month for them to morph into the FW version that can go back into your FW tank, which is a fair amount of time to have to maintain a special tank and keep algae cultures going too.


----------

